# Moving Back to USA



## istonesmexico (Jul 1, 2014)

Temporarily moving back to USA from Mexico. Can anyone give information on best, easiest, cheapest way to move personal items back to USA? Have lived in Mexico for 15 years. Any suggestion on who to use for such a move? Appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One big SUBASTA. Sell your home furnished, pack the clothes you actually wear into one suitcase, Fill a couple of boxes with absolute favorite kitchen stuff, load yourself and your pets into your car and head north. Since the car is probably Mexican, you may have to bring it back to Mexico after getting settled, or junk it, or sell it to a Mexican headed back to Mexico.
It is a horrible thought, isn‘t it?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


RVGRINGO said:



One big SUBASTA. Sell your home furnished, pack the clothes you actually wear into one suitcase, Fill a couple of boxes with absolute favorite kitchen stuff, load yourself and your pets into your car and head north. Since the car is probably Mexican, you may have to bring it back to Mexico after getting settled, or junk it, or sell it to a Mexican headed back to Mexico.
It is a horrible thought, isn‘t it?

Click to expand...

_Well said, RV. Forrest Gump ran all the way from Bayou La Batre, Alabama to Santa Monica, California with, as best I recall, perhaps a change of underwear.

Back when I was in my 20s, my mother, who lived in Alabama, died and I was living in San Francisco at the time. I bought a ticket from San Francisco to Montgomery and told my firm´s office manager that I would be gone for a couple of weeks to settle my mother´s affairs and drive a U-Haul van back to San Francisco with whatever belongings I had inherited after dividing the personal propery estate among three siblings. 

She told me not to do it. She asserted that I would come back to California with a "pig-in-a-poke" and it wasn´t worth the trouble. Any money due me could be transferred to California electronically. I didn´t listen and went back to Alabama where certain of my siblings had already stolen anything of value and drove that rent-a-truck back to California crammed to the top with the remaining crap of no value. Today, I´m not sure I remember what that stuff was except for some iron deck furniture that I placed on a patio overlooking the Pacific Ocean which furniture lasted maybe six months before disintegrating in the salt spray ocean environment.

Not too long ago, when things were looking a bit hairy, at least superficially, in parts of Mexico for several reasons, we contemplated the possibility of a move to the U.S. or France. Of course, there are ups and downs to both of those places but the killer in France was the extraordinary cost of living in just about every aspect. There are parts of the U.S. to which we could move where we could get by on the same cost of living as where we live in Mexico and the U.S.is not a bad place but unless you can afford to live right on parts of the mild but terribly expensive California Coast, the climate up there is burdensome in various seasons. Way too hot to way too cold. No thank you.

We no longer entertain those thoughts. Mexico meets our needs in spades. Some must move back NOB and good luck to you but I hope not to join you in the future.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Depending upon your current immigration status, you may be required to advise INM of your change in residency.


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

went through the same thing a few years back... so infatuated were we with our personal belongings...bunch of junk...that we did the international move...very costily, time consuming and all for naught, just a few months later i moved again... 

at this point i must say i would NOT CONSIDER moving back to usa... kind of worried about the decline there


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Longford;4460090]Depending upon your current immigration status, you may be required to advise INM of your change in residency.[/QUOTE]_

OK, Longford and a point I would emphasize with immigrants moving here under the rule applied by INM. However, we are both now naturalized Mexican citizens and INM no longer has any jurisdiction over us whatsoever. SRE made that clear in confiscating our INM immigrant status (Inmigrado - or permanent residency) cards and informing us that INM had no jurisdiction over us at all from that moment forward and must not interfere with our affairs as Mexican citizens under any circumstances. 

We also maintain permanent residency status in both Jalisco and Chiapas but that is because we own residences in both jurisdictions and unless those of you planning to move to Mexico permanently and then seek citizenship; if I were you, I´d look into this matter of place of residency for the tax implications upon property liquidation at sale. 

We, (Hallelujah!), have no more obligations to INM (after 10 years) and that is a blessing. As Mexican Citzens , we can live anyplace in the country we wish to live including the coasts and borders, By God, and INM can ponder its navel.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Longford said:
> 
> 
> > Depending upon your current immigration status, you may be required to advise INM of your change in residency.
> ...


Can you run for Presidente?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Can you run for Presidente?


It looks like he cannot: "The constitution of Mexico requires the candidate to be natural-born citizen . . . of Mexico with at least one parent who is a natural-born citizen of Mexico. He should be at least 35 years of age and should have resided in Mexico for at least 20 years in his entire lifetime and for the entire year before the election. He should not be a secretary or under-secretary of state, attorney general, or governor of a state at least 6 months prior to the election." List of presidential qualifications by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It looks like he cannot: "The constitution of Mexico requires the candidate to be natural-born citizen . . . of Mexico with at least one parent who is a natural-born citizen of Mexico. He should be at least 35 years of age and should have resided in Mexico for at least 20 years in his entire lifetime and for the entire year before the election. He should not be a secretary or under-secretary of state, attorney general, or governor of a state at least 6 months prior to the election." List of presidential qualifications by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Then I guess she cannot either.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Then I guess she cannot either.


Who is she?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Who is she?


Why the other new Mexican citizen in Hound Dog's family, of course.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Why the other new Mexican citizen in Hound Dog's family, of course.


Of course!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> OK, Longford and a point I would emphasize with immigrants moving here under the rule applied by INM. However, we are both now naturalized Mexican citizens and INM no longer has any jurisdiction over us whatsoever.


My comment was in response to the OP's question. It had nothing at all to do with you. :ranger:


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn! And here I was contemplating running for president of Mexico so I could acquire incredible wealth in my declining years and maybe, after my inevitable demise, have a Mexican town named after me such as San Cristóbal del Hound Dog. 

What the hell, it´s too late now anyway as I am in my 73rd year,wouldn´t know what to spend that money on and, as my mother-in-law , who is now 93, informed me years ago, "I always wanted to win the lottery but now it´s too late." 

All that filthy lucre would do is cause me distress as I sought places to hide it just so somebody could find it in my back yard 100 years from now after they have de-valued the peso ten more times and it´s only value is to start fires to keep warm if even that.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Why the other new Mexican citizen in Hound Dog's family, of course.


The Head Mexican in Hound Dog´s family I might add and the one sufficiently proficient in the Spanish language to see Hound Dog through the naturalization process without my having been thrown out of SRE in Guadalajara on my ear.


----------

